# Meeting with my physician



## funwithphobias (Jun 18, 2009)

I was planning on obtaining my medical marijuana card, and I believe the first step would be obtaining proof of my tendinitis from my family's jerk doctor. When I mentioned medical marijuana last, he did nothing but belittle me. This being the case, how can I get this documentation without provoking him?


----------



## wmmeyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you paying him for his services?  If so, don't be shy about telling him just how you expect him to serve.  If he doesn't want to play nice, find another Doc.


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 18, 2009)

I would ask the doc what pharma co's he owns stock in.


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2009)

funwithphobias said:
			
		

> I was planning on obtaining my medical marijuana card, and I believe the first step would be obtaining proof of my tendinitis from my family's jerk doctor. When I mentioned medical marijuana last, he did nothing but belittle me. This being the case, how can I get this documentation without provoking him?



Move on dude....they are either yay or nay....and you wont sway em...find a doctor that will sign it...:batman:


----------



## Vegs (Jun 20, 2009)

Find another doctor. Fortunately for you assuming that you have your own insurance and can change your doctor at your whim, you can tell him to kick rocks and move on....


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes the ultimate hurdle in the med Mary laws. Some doctors are afraid they will be scrutinized for prescribing it. Finding a med friendly Doc will not be easy. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 21, 2009)

Simply ask him for a copy of your Medical Rcords and go to another doc. By law, he HAS to give you a copy of your records.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 21, 2009)

funwithphobias said:
			
		

> I was planning on obtaining my medical marijuana card, and I believe the first step would be obtaining proof of my tendinitis from my family's jerk doctor. When I mentioned medical marijuana last, he did nothing but belittle me. This being the case, how can I get this documentation without provoking him?


 

No matter what, A person can get copies of there records from any doctors even if they pay for there services or have insurance..

It against the Law to Hold Your RECORDS from U.........

Some doctor offices will charge a few cent for the copies..

I have STACKS of records from my past and even payed 50 bucks to get records when I was a Kid from back east and I am 46 and this all happen when I was 17 so I research and got them.........


----------



## tcbud (Jun 21, 2009)

Forget the Doc, ask the receptionist for the diognosis page of your file (a copy).  Doc's have a page that they can look at a glance to remind them (most Doc's dont know who the heck you are anyway) what you have and what meds  you are taking (remember the nurse asking "have  you changed any meds you are taking, everytime she takes your BP and pulse?).  Say you have arthritis or heart problems, they will be listed, say you take blood thinners, and something for the arthritis, both will be listed. Get what I am saying.....*forget talking to the Doc*, ask the receptionist....and if she gets lippy...tell her it is* your *Medical History and you want a copy of just one page.  If you call her first, she can have it waiting for you when you get there to pick it up.  Good luck to you......


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> Yes the ultimate hurdle in the med Mary laws. Some doctors are afraid they will be scrutinized for prescribing it. Finding a med friendly Doc will not be easy. Good luck in your quest.


 
I have told every one of my Doctor I smoke MMJ and none of them ever said anything except for my doctor now even if I already told him yr ago and he has said I don't want to hear that ur smoking MMJ anymore, because he can take my Noraco away from me, I Laughed at him and said that the MMJ helps me eat because of my Chronic Hep C and the side effect of the hep is why I need my MMJ..


----------



## tcbud (Jun 21, 2009)

Fun, I assume since you are here you are of Legal Age, the Doc and receptionist do not have to release anything to a Minor.  ( I say this because you say "family doctor")
Again, good luck.


----------

